# Anyone wear false lashes everyday?



## luvme4me (Feb 21, 2006)

I was reading the lastest Allure issiue with Lindsay on the cover and she mentioned she wears false lashes everday. Does anyone else do that? Isn't kind of a hassle false lashes are sooo hard for me to put on. Is thier an easier way?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 21, 2006)

the more and more you put them on, the easier it gets. I don't wear them everyday, but I know girls I work with and they can't go a day without them. on their days off they wear lashes and draw their brows! it's like an essential for them. but yeah, i know some people who do it everyday. The more and more you put them on, the easier it gets! practice makes perfect.
here's some tricks that I learned that make it a tad easier to put on fakes:
1) wrap them around your pinky finger for a minute or so so they're curved when you apply them, instead of being straight. 
2) put a mirror on a counter and look down into it. makes it a little bit easier to see what you're doing... (rather than looking straight forward into a mirror).


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_the more and more you put them on, the easier it gets. I don't wear them everyday, but I know girls I work with and they can't go a day without them. on their days off they wear lashes and draw their brows! it's like an essential for them. but yeah, i know some people who do it everyday. The more and more you put them on, the easier it gets! practice makes perfect.
here's some tricks that I learned that make it a tad easier to put on fakes:
1) wrap them around your pinky finger for a minute or so so they're curved when you apply them, instead of being straight. 
2) put a mirror on a counter and look down into it. makes it a little bit easier to see what you're doing... (rather than looking straight forward into a mirror)._

 
Thanks for the great tips hun


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah, thanks for those tips!!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

You can check out this thread in the tut area
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=31331


And this one in the recs
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=31008


----------



## TRES TEAL (Feb 21, 2006)

i wear them every once in a while, the most common mistake ppl make that makes them super hard to get on, is the second they put the glue on the lashes, they try to apply them. when u do this, it makes the lash slide around and its hard to get in place. what i do is after i put the glue on , i let it sit for a min and its easier to get it where u want it . if u already do this, sorry , maybe it will help sum1.


----------



## glamella (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't wear them everyday, but I do love them.  You can definitely do it everyday if you get the individual lashes. I wouldn't go full out dramatic on a daily basis.


----------



## MissMisah (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamella* 
_I don't wear them everyday, but I do love them.  You can definitely do it everyday if you get the individual lashes. I wouldn't go full out dramatic on a daily basis._

 

does anyone have tips on putting on the individual lashes. i can handle the strips...but when it come to the indv ones...i have the hardest time!!!


----------



## Dena (Feb 24, 2006)

Really? I find it much easier to work with individual or small groups of lashes than with a whole strip...I always use tweezers to hold them in place. So you pick the lash with the tweezers, make sure you're holding it firmly and correctly so that it doesn't spin or change position. Pour a tiny tiny bit of glue onto its "root", wave your hand for a couple of seconds so that the glue is not "wet", and apply them in place. Stay there for about 5-10 seconds- they should stick alright.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 11, 2006)

you guys have such good tips! thanks


----------



## Kuuipo (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Antone wear false lashes everyday?*

I do most everyday. I really thought Eve Pearl's video on false lashes offers the best tips. I've watched everyone elses videos.....
Once you get used to them, they are quick and not so noticeable.


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Antone wear false lashes everyday?*

i wear them 2 work,and when i go out.otherwise i'm makeup free.
as the other girls were saying the more u put em on the easier it becomes.
my tip is i buy $5 dollar lashes chuck the glue and use duo glue its the best,they never come off.i cut the strip to fit my eye,put glue on a cotton bud run the strip through it. i hold the eyelashes up to my eye with tweezers then get my 266 brush and use the end to stick them down.thats it.good luck!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Antone wear false lashes everyday?*

ITA w/tweezers for individual lashes falsies... thats what I do. I prefer 1/2 strips on my outer eyes though


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Antone wear false lashes everyday?*

ITA w/tweezers for individual lashes falsies... thats what I do. I prefer 1/2 strips on my outer eyes though


----------



## user79 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Antone wear false lashes everyday?*

I couldn't possibly upkeep that kind of maintenace on myself, honestly, I just don't have time for that. I wear barely any makeup to work anyway though...

It's totally fine if other ladies do that though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just not for me.


----------



## samsandiego (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Antone wear false lashes everyday?*

watch this 

Hairroin Salon - uber.com - FACE! Chola style pt. 2

i wear them everyday but this video was the best i have seen so far at how i put on my lashes everyday. 
and it does get easier and easier just practice!


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Antone wear false lashes everyday?*

I could never deal with falsies every day, even individuals or half lashes.  I just don't have extra time to spare!!  

But the mac 20 lash (half lash) and individual ardell ones? I break them out often  for going out.

*sigh* I imagine that a lot of celebrities wear them daily... b/c they have a m/up artist to do it for them!!


----------



## nico (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Antone wear false lashes everyday?*

Make-up artist Charlotte Tilbury told  in one of her interviews that she wears false lashes every day. She was saying even her husband didn't see her without her false eyelashes.


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

I tried wearing it daily for about a week. Then I gave up and haven't worn them since.


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 1, 2008)

that would be way too much hassle for me, plus i wear contacts and they irritate me sorta so only for special occasions! but i hear you can get lash extensions? that might work, i'd do that if i could afford it!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 1, 2008)

It's my signature look and I wear them everyday... full strips or half lashes

If I'm going to bother to go through all the trouble of putting on my concealer + foundation + draw in my eyebrows + brush on my blush and put on lipgloss... 

The extra minute of my life I wait for the eyelash glue to get tacky on the strip is no big deal... 
and the more you do it, the easier it gets...
a good eyelash with a soft bendy strip makes a huge difference too


----------



## widdershins (Sep 1, 2008)

The most important thing for me when applying false eyelashes is to let the glue get tacky before you actually put it on your eyelid. I usually apply the glue and then let it start to dry for about a minute. It really makes a difference.


----------



## moonlit (Sep 2, 2008)

ok i have a very silly question.. how do you take false lashes off ? will it hurt?


----------



## Repunzel (Sep 2, 2008)

i would reccomend using duo glue.which u can buy from m.a.c.
And i get my nail and pick at the end of my eyelash and peel it off.
it doesnt hurt.if u wanna feel what its going to feel like put duo glue on your hand wait for it to dry then peel off.thats what if feels like.
i reuse my eyelashes about 10 times.in between uses i rub then with rubbing alchol.to clean them.


----------



## nico (Sep 2, 2008)

would my own lashes be damaged if I wear false lashes very often ?


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 2, 2008)

i think i wanna try this....I don't mind small extra steps for an AWESOME face


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 31, 2009)

ugh i wish i could! i'm always running late and never have time. plus i don't like to stand out too much in the daytime(i already wear more makeup then anyone i know lol.)


----------

